# 210g Tanganyikan Tank w/DIY Background



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a couple of shot of the background I did for a 7' 210g Tang tank I recently added to my collection. It was made with 2" pink foam and carved with a snap blade knife, then heated with a heat gun to create texture and soften the cut edges. 3-4 coats of drylok with the last 2 dyed with Quikrete tints. It was made in 2 halves in order to get it into the tank. It's a little raw, but should blend a little more naturally once some growth/algae occur. The tank is filtered with an FX5 with a 5' homemade spray bar, an AC110 with custom intake(faux pas on my part not allowing enough room in the bg), and a large sponge filter. PFS for substrate. Stocking consists of 2m/6f O. Ventralis(Ulwile), breeding quad of White Calvus(Chaitika), a quad of L. Meleagris, and 13 Cyp Zonatus(Chituta).


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks pretty good :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

That is well done. Like your tank, it reminds me of mine,e xcept I dont have background and diff fish =D>


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Was this your first DIY background? It came out very well. I'm doing one for my niece turtle tank tomorrow and also starting on one for my 75 gallon Tropheus tank. 
I think some moss or even hydrocolyte stuck in some of the cracks would look pretty awesome.


----------

